# Magnetic Mount LED 12v off road spotlights



## Frock_Freak (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone have any advice on MAGNETIC MOUNT off road lights?







Headlights only:​







...and with the magnetic mount light shown above:​




​http://www.magnalight.com/showproduct.aspx?productid=1773

Sure, this one looks good and certainly seems to do the job, but it also seems overpriced at ~$500. Is that a good price for 2160 lumens these days? I tried google and didn't come up with anything other than this manufacturer. Surely these can't be the only people selling magnetic mount LED spotlights, right???

I'm looking for the brightest possible spending the least amount, but I'm trying to get the job done with a single magnetic mount light. I'd like to keep it under $100. 

please help. Thanks in advance for any advice




Oh, here's what the 3600 lumen LED looks like: Funnily enough, the price is the same...




http://www.magnalight.com/pc-2025-2...lumens--2-magnet-base--16-cord--cig-plug.aspx


----------



## LukeA (Feb 2, 2009)

$100 is too low to get anything worthwhile. It will only buy you enough bare LEDs to get 2000 lumens. It won't buy anything else, like heatsinking, housing, or regulation.

Frankly $500 isn't that bad for a turnkey system. Heck, the parts for a 2000 lumen light I built are worth $300. Then there's the value of all the labor that I did myself.


----------



## rushnrockt (Feb 3, 2009)

You can find references to a couple more manufacturers of lights like these in Automotive section. Bajadesigns.com is just one of them for example and their pricing is a bit lower for supposedly more lumens. I do not remember any other having a magnetic base and if you are truly using it for off-roading, I would opt for something a bit more permanent.


----------



## LEDobsession (Feb 6, 2009)

Frock_Freak said:


> ...and with the magnetic mount light shown above:​




That is actually the 42" light from Vision X (obviously this is also produced somewhere else and sold in a different name and with a magnet base) that is putting out the crazy amount of light you see in the second picture (14,400 lumens to be exact). I own one of the 42" ones and it puts out a blaze but that 8 inch one wont put out anywhere near that much light. If you go to Vision X, you can see the different beams available from each light they have.

Trevor.​


----------



## znomit (Feb 6, 2009)

Frock_Freak said:


> Headlights only:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just to point out when the whole sky gets brighter its because the photos are taken with different settings or photoshopped. Don't expect results like that from the light.


----------



## Norm (Feb 6, 2009)

znomit said:


> Just to point out when the whole sky gets brighter its because the photos are taken with different settings or photoshopped. Don't expect results like that from the light.


Well spotted, I'd be looking at HID driving lights much easier to get more Lumens with reliability, even if you buy a HID kit off (4300K) Ebay and convert a halogen set, should easily fit into your budget and the results will stomp the LED lights shown above.


----------



## Frock_Freak (Feb 7, 2009)

...Nice catch! Thanks for pointing out that the picture they used was "stolen"




LEDobsession said:


> That is actually the 42" light from Vision X (obviously this is also produced somewhere else and sold in a different name and with a magnet base) that is putting out the crazy amount of light you see in the second picture (14,400 lumens to be exact). I own one of the 42" ones and it puts out a blaze but that 8 inch one wont put out anywhere near that much light. If you go to Vision X, you can see the different beams available from each light they have.
> 
> Trevor.


----------

